# Poison Ivy



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I have no idea if this is really true. I looked for a thread just about Poison Ivy here on PS and did not see one. I have never had poison ivy.

http://tiphero.com/he-says-this-sim...utm_medium=dk&utm_campaign=no-poison-ivy-rash



> He Says This Simple Method Means No More Poison Ivy Rash- Even After Touching It!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

First there are many kinds of Sumac & only one is poison Sumac.
I use long paints & shirts, then when I come in, I shower with a cream that is used to remove the oils, by bonding with them.
I move my clothes to the washing machine, before I shower.
It has worked for me for many years now.
I do use a wash cloth to make sure I remove all the cream before the final rinse. 
So he may be right, I will still buy the removal cream, it is cheap & I do not care to prove him wrong.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Yep, washing works for me… A FBook friend found a study somewhere with the time it takes for “urushiol” to penetrate the skin. If I remember correctly it’s several hours. I’m around poison ivy almost daily, can’t remember the last time I got it.

Herbalists I know say that jewelweed will help some people, others not at all and a few people will get a burn reaction from it. Plantain is gentle, far more common than jewelweed and always works. Dad got a little PI this summer on his calf. He used my plantain tincture, it worked well.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I am HIGHLY allergic to Poison Ivy/Oak/Sumac, and will get a rash if I even look at it. For this reason I keep a large supply of "Tecnu Poison Ivy wash" and also the lotion that keeps the oils from bonding to the skin.
I have tried all kinds of Herbal Remedies from Burdock to Jewel Weed and none of them ever had the slightest effect in easing or curing the rash or itch. I have had good results with Herbs used for other problems, but Poison Ivy, not so much.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I have never been bothered by the poison ivy around here and seldom have had problems with poison oak, which is all over this area. I've picked up a deer I shot right in the middle of a PO patch, had the vines slap me in the face as I was walking through it and not one sign of itch. The only time I had a problem with PO was when I dug a 460' ditch to bury my waterline from the spring to the cistern, I got rashes on the lower sides of my legs from the PO roots. What people around here use to treat those rashes is a tea of Madrone leaves or soap root, we have used vinegar for our son when he got a bad case, seem to work pretty good, except for the initial scream which was the sound level of a F-18 on take off with full afterburner on.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> I am HIGHLY allergic to Poison Ivy/Oak/Sumac, and will get a rash if I even look at it. For this reason I keep a large supply of "Tecnu Poison Ivy wash" and also the lotion that keeps the oils from bonding to the skin.


I think that Tecnu is one of the 3 soaps he uses in the video to show how it works in comparison to Dawn and the other soap which I have forgotten what it is now.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

After watching his video, I see friction + soap is the answer.

For years, I used Tecnu but changed techniques about 5 years ago and this new technique seems to be the answer since I haven't gotten PI in years.

Baby Wipes - When I head into an area with PI, it's normally when getting firewood (so I have a decent amount of gear so carrying baby wipes is no big deal). After I do the wood, I wash my face and arms down with baby wipes. Soap+friction from the wipes works nicely!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

ZoomZoom said:


> After watching his video, I see friction + soap is the answer.
> 
> For years, I used Tecnu but changed techniques about 5 years ago and this new technique seems to be the answer since I haven't gotten PI in years.
> 
> Baby Wipes - When I head into an area with PI, it's normally when getting firewood (so I have a decent amount of gear so carrying baby wipes is no big deal). After I do the wood, I wash my face and arms down with baby wipes. Soap+friction from the wipes works nicely!


I'll have to give the Baby Wipes a try, but man, I hate PI. I've had to go to the Hospital because of it, I think I would rather poke a Grizzly Bear with a stick than have PI.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Camo, I suppose you don't want this new flavored salsa I made then? 3 leafed plants for flavor.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

oldasrocks said:


> Camo, I suppose you don't want this new flavored salsa I made then? 3 leafed plants for flavor.


I'm getting a rash just thinking about that. LOL


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Cotton said:


> Yep, washing works for me&#8230; A FBook friend found a study somewhere with the time it takes for "urushiol" to penetrate the skin. If I remember correctly it's several hours. I'm around poison ivy almost daily, can't remember the last time I got it.
> 
> Herbalists I know say that jewelweed will help some people, others not at all and a few people will get a burn reaction from it. Plantain is gentle, far more common than jewelweed and always works. Dad got a little PI this summer on his calf. He used my plantain tincture, it worked well.


Jewel weed has always done the trick for me but I don't seem to be as allergic to it as when I was younger. When any of us get poison ivy I got to the creek and pull some jewel weed stalks and squeeze them out with a hand crank pasta maker and then store the juice in the refrigerator.


----------

